# Lack of reviews on vendor websites



## Waine (24/10/16)

Something I find a bit puzzling. There are many vaper folk who write reviews on the various Egig forums, and believe that these reviews are tremendously helpful in helping us make an informed decision as to what to buy, or what not to buy. I mean, what's better than reading a review from a real down to earth person? It certainly helps me. Even mini reviews are very helpful.

However, what I have noticed that there are two vendor forums that I frequently read, almost daily and hardly anyone writes reviews on the products for sale. I think it is such a nice gesture to take the time to write a review, either negative or positive. Reviews are more powerful than we realise. They have the potential to influence an interested buyer, directly, indirectly or even subconsciously.

My take is that more people should write more reviews on vendor's websites. This will help all of us fellow vapers tremendously. After all, most of us buy from the same vendors, obviously geographically dependant. 

I am also mindful of the fact that vendors have the prerogative to choose which reviews to delete and which to post, but generally speaking, most vendors will, and should leave well constructed, objective reviews if they want to maintain some credibility.

So come on folk, take the time to write reviews on out vendor websites. 

Just some food for thought.

What is your personal opinion on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/16)

@Waine I think it's just too much effort for very little feedback... doing a review takes some effort and the reviewer wants feedback even if it's a like... doing it on a Vendor site doesn't give much feedback... but I do agree with you.. I also wish people would give thier feelings on a product... I guess that's why I enjoy Amazon so much... but at the end of the day that's why we have ecigssa because there are plenty of knowledgable people around and you can get to know which people whose feedback you like and can identify with... ecigssa rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Boktiet (24/10/16)

I totally agree that ecigssa rocks. Majority of my gear was purchased because of what I read on here and advice I received. There are those impulse buys where I have had to pay school fees but this comes with the territory I guess. I don't think I would ever have gotten off the analogs if I did not join the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine (24/10/16)

I hear you... But I'm not suggesting a detailed essay. Just a short few words. Our input will help folks who are interested in buying a mod or a tank and who are scouring the website concerned. These little "opinions" have been helpful for me. It will also help the vendors to know what items are being enjoyed the most. This forum is perfect for more detailed reviews. 

Different strokes.... I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/16)

Hi @Waine

You make a valid point regarding the ability to read reviews at the point of sale, but I agree with Rob Fisher, the websites dont offer much feedback on a review.

Also, the products on vendor websites change quite frequently and often disappear.
Another issue is that products are often available from multiple vendor websites.

For me I prefer one space here where I can post my reviews (mainly on juices) - also i can post pictures and explain whatever I need to. And i feel a review here applies to all the members here who buy from multiple vendors, not just one vendor.

Something which may help is if vendors find particular reviews on here of a product they are selling they could put a link to it on their relevant product page on their website.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (25/10/16)

Personally, I don't care for reviews at the point of sale, as they can be fabricated. I'd rather read them in a forum like this one where I know it's a customer's review and not something the vendor put up on his site to boost the product. It has happened many times before where sellers do that and the reviews were false.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (25/10/16)

Why cant supporting vendors not just post a link in the review section of the hardware or juice that points to the review here on the forum?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/10/16)

I have written once a short review on a juice that i was not happy about and it never appeared on the site.
Nor did the vendor bother to contact me to make it right or bother to share their concern.
For that reason i wont write any reviews on a vendors site ever again.


----------



## Waine (26/10/16)

Points taken...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Being new to the main stream vaping environment i would agree somewhat here regarding to reviews being absent on a website as i find i open liquid links to read the reviews and am more motivated if there is positive reviews as appose to nothing. I do also agree that this can be fabricated EASILY so i am glad i have found this forum so i can bash in the name in the search and see if its been discussed here.


----------



## PsyCLown (19/12/16)

I personally seldom trust reviews on vendors websites, you only know what was written and that is all. It could be very biased or written by someone with very little skill and knowledge of vaping.

I'd rather Google for a review or check various forums for reviews personally.


What would be nice is a review of the overall order - shipping speed, customer service, returns & warranty (if there was a DOA item or whatever). Things like that would be great but I don't think most of these e-commerce software packages allow for such a thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I personally seldom trust reviews on vendors websites, you only know what was written and that is all. It could be very biased or written by someone with very little skill and knowledge of vaping.
> 
> I'd rather Google for a review or check various forums for reviews personally.
> 
> ...




Agreed as i have come across ALOT of bad reviews simply due to delivery / time issue and not on the actual product itself. I am sure there must be a 3 or more tiered review platform that allows one to review Delivery - Provider - Product. If there is not then you will see me on Shark Tank next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (19/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I have written once a short review on a juice that i was not happy about and it never appeared on the site.
> Nor did the vendor bother to contact me to make it right or bother to share their concern.
> For that reason i wont write any reviews on a vendors site ever again.


I had similar experiences with takealot. Posted a fair review on a product with a little bit of criticism for the product and the review was not published. Then someone posts a fabricated review a while after mine and it gets published. Reviews are not very transparent when it's from a vendor site. Then again, when you read some reviews on Amazon, the reviewers should be reviewing their intellect before posting.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (21/12/16)

If a vendor, in fact, if any retailer wanted to "box clever" they would pay a person(s) to load their websites with "false", "objective" and favorable reviews. As dishonest as this is, we would be naive to believe that this is not happening already.

However, what would be nice is to read a review on our favorite vendors' websites and recognize the name as one of us here on this forum. It just helps a buyer so much.

I am a firm believer that the power of reviews on the net is unparalleled. Reviews influence us subconsciously more than we even know. It's real people telling us in raw terms about the product.

However, the trick is to work out what reviews are genuine and which are false.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (21/12/16)

Waine said:


> If a vendor, in fact, if any retailer wanted to "box clever" they would pay a person(s) to load their websites with "false", "objective" and favorable reviews. As dishonest as this is, we would be naive to believe that this is not happening already.
> 
> However, what would be nice is to read a review on our favorite vendors' websites and recognize the name as one of us here on this forum. It just helps a buyer so much.
> 
> ...




Agreed ! See you my Side <<< Forest Hills


----------

